# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Winstrol 50 mg tablets, real / fake

## crazy mike

Hey guys I just got these today. they are to be the 50 mg Winstrol tablets. They are white, square, 50 on one side and B P with the vertical line between the B P. I've only had pink. Also I've had the pink in the 50 mg Pharm grade. 
So any input here. ...crazy mike

----------


## Gaspaco

Hey Mike!

What lab they are?

Can you post a pics?

----------


## crazy mike

> Hey Mike!
> 
> What lab they are?
> 
> Can you post a pics?


Don't know the lab , I don't know why I haven't call my source either. Stupid ? So I'll see if I can get a pic on here as well as see if I an get a hold of them. Sorry I jumped the gun here. ..still crazy mike  :Frown:

----------


## crazy mike

> Don't know the lab , I don't know why I haven't call my source either. Stupid ? So I'll see if I can get a pic on here as well as see if I an get a hold of them. Sorry I jumped the gun here. ..still crazy mike





> Hey Mike!
> 
> 
> What lab they are?
> 
> Can you post a pics?


I can't get a pic that shows the printing of the 50 and the BP. But they look like the B D I've seen on here but it is *B P with the vertical between the letters*. I'm waiting to here more info. So I'll have to come back with it this evening. Thanks and sorry I jumped the gun. Blame it on age not my intellect....Crazy mike

----------


## crazy mike

I found out that the Winstrol I have should be Balkan Pharm. So They look just like the one's shown on here that are British Dragon. Reiterating *White, square, 50* one side and* B* (vertical line) *P*

My source has been good. I just didn't feel good for some reason and thought I'd check. I need to stay low and stay as hard as I can during this surgery. It will happen in a week. I hope to be doing strict arms within two weeks out. Well it's a goal....crazy mike

----------


## Gaspaco

Mike, balkan pharmaceuticals has very good compounds!

Good luck with surgery my friend!

----------


## crazy mike

Wow thanks for the good info. I didn't know of the lab or any of these new and out of the country Pharms. Back in my day it was all US Pharm grade. Haaaa It was good SH*T, all the time. I never knew of fake. I just wasn't around it. Lucky I guess. Thanks for word on surgery. I gotta go in and do some bike today and maybe just a little arms and shrugs ?? to stay tight. Reps, reps.......crazy mike

----------

